
Eliminate tornado threats by building giant walls (2014) - johan_larson
http://www.worldscientific.com/page/pressroom/2014-06-23-02
======
johan_larson
They really would need to be enormous: 300 m tall, 50 m wide, and kilometers
long. Patrolled by a ragged band of scoundrels all in black who chose the wall
over the gibbet, no doubt.

